# JUST got my D3200



## Melissa2012B (May 16, 2012)

Hi people,

Well I JUST got my D3200, and yes I know I should RTFM, and will eventually, but couldn't help but wanting to play a little first. 

I have been doing photography in one form or another since age 12 and am now 63. Things are getting pretty high tech for me, with this camera. 

But I really have never much liked flash photography and have always preferred natural light. So without RTFM much, I set it all up, formatted the 32GB memory card, charged the battery, and set the big dial to the "No flash" setting, to try a spontaneous shot of my little pet cockatiel. He's kinda shy, so I didn't want to freak him out anymore than seeing this big black camera in front of him does. 

But when I pushed the button to focus and take the shot, what happens but that a light of some kind comes on in his face. Huh? Then it does all this beeping ( don't want that either! ) and finally takes the shot.

What the heck is all that, and do I have to study the camera in detail to figure this out and stop it?

I did find what appears to be an online tutorial at Nikon | Imaging Products | Digitutor | D3200 for when I get some time, but I'm pretty busy and it may be awhile.


----------



## Vtec44 (May 16, 2012)

Is it on timer mode?


----------



## Derrel (May 16, 2012)

1) Fill the tank up with gas (install and format the memory card)
2) Get in, buckle up, and turn the key. (Put the neck strap on, and turn the power ON)
3)Put your foot on the brake, and pull it into Drive (Put the camera on the "P" mode)
4)Gently depress the accelerator while steering (aim the camera and smoothly press the shutter)

Easy, huh???

Enjoy the brand new car smell! Errr.... I mean, enjoy the brand new camera smell!!!


----------



## Melissa2012B (May 16, 2012)

I haven't got the slightest clue yet. I guess I should RTFM before asking dumb questions here. I'm just so excited to start using it.


----------



## Derrel (May 16, 2012)

Pretty good, balanced exposure....bird looks well-exposed...background's well-exposed...


----------



## Melissa2012B (May 16, 2012)

Derrel said:


> 1) Fill the tank up with gas (install and format the memory card)
> 2) Get in, buckle up, and turn the key. (Put the neck strap on, and turn the power ON)
> 3)Put your foot on the brake, and pull it into Drive (Put the camera on the "P" mode)
> 4)Gently depress the accelerator while steering (aim the camera and smoothly press the shutter)
> ...




Will the P mode keep the flash off?  

Oh, this USB cable is very short. Do they sell longer ones, or is it short for a reason?


----------



## Melissa2012B (May 16, 2012)

Thanks Derrel. Complete novice to the camera - just pointed and shot.

Would have preferred some depth of field...


----------



## mjhoward (May 16, 2012)

Melissa2012B said:


> But when I pushed the button to focus and take the shot, what happens but that a light of some kind comes on in his face. Huh? Then it does all this beeping ( don't want that either! ) and finally takes the shot.
> 
> What the heck is all that, and do I have to study the camera in detail to figure this out and stop it?



The light is the focus assist lamp and it will come on if the lighting is low enough.  The beeping is to let you know that it has locked on focus.  You can turn the beep off in the menu.


----------



## Melissa2012B (May 16, 2012)

What, no sonar like the Polaroids? 

I'm gonna have to learn manual focus with this baby, and manual F stops.


----------



## StandingBear1983 (May 17, 2012)

Melissa2012B said:


> Hi people,
> 
> Well I JUST got my D3200, and yes I know I should RTFM, and will eventually, but couldn't help but wanting to play a little first.
> 
> ...



You can shut off the sounds in the Menu, look how exactly to do it in your guide you got with your camera. and that little light is just to help the camera focus, did you shoot in low light?.


----------



## Melissa2012B (May 17, 2012)

Not really, I shot in room light, which is a dual T8 fixture above my desk, with one Vita-Lite and one TCP 31032835XHL 3500K ( 3400 initial lumens ), which are good and bright between them.


----------



## kassad (May 17, 2012)

Melissa2012B said:


> Hi people,
> 
> Well I JUST got my D3200, and yes I know I should RTFM, and will eventually, but couldn't help but wanting to play a little first.
> 
> ...



+1 for using the phrase RTFM on yourself.


----------



## Melissa2012B (May 17, 2012)

Thanks.

Anyway, I thought of a really good test for this new camera. I've been trying to sell a Beretta 92FS for a few months now, and the photo was kind of small, didn't have a decent background and people have asked why I don't have a photo of the other side. So I added this background cloth, got into the close up mode, lifted the mirror to use the screen as a viewer ( yes, used the flash ), and just came up with these shots, which I'll upload. Or can I do better? I wasn't using a tripod. Would that help sharpness?


----------



## Melissa2012B (May 18, 2012)

What happened to everybody?


----------



## Infinite_Day (May 19, 2012)

Short attention spans, of course. Shot is not bad but you should have used a lighter background to avoid losing details of the gun into it in places where the flash was not concentrated. Either that or get better lighting.


----------

